# Lowe's Xmas to Halloween items



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While checking out the halloween section at Lowe's again, I took a look at the what Xmas items they were carrying that could become halloween items. Here's what I found:

Non-wax GE pillar candles battery operated, 3 sizes: 7.5 inch (9.98); 5 inch (6.98); and 2.87 inch pillars (5.98). Came in red and cream, either could work for halloween really.










The LightShow falling icicles, 9.5 feet of wiring (and connectable). I think the icicles were each 11 inches long (34.97). I think there was discussion in the prop area about some creative uses for them last year.










The Mr. Christmas Wireless Lights and Sounds of Christmas. $88. This year the product also has 4 halloween songs. I tried the preview of the halloween setting and the sound was good IMO and I heard some music segments and haunted laughing and some howling I think. The box did not say what halloween songs were included however. If you are looking for something for Xmas and Halloween you might be happy with this. Did not see any mp3 input mention however so it may not be customizable.



















Strands of flicker flame lights, 10 flames to a strand. 8.97 (10 bulbs for 90¢ basically). They also had a 2-pack of extra flicker flame bulbs but no price was visible for comparison.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Home Depot sarries a Wire-Frame Angel blowing a horn...I replaced the horn with a sword and painted it black to make the Angel of Death. They're about $70 now, but I got mine after Christmas last year for about $17


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's some nice stuff Lowe's is carrying. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Scatterbrains said:


> Home Depot sarries a Wire-Frame Angel blowing a horn...I replaced the horn with a sword and painted it black to make the Angel of Death. They're about $70 now, but I got mine after Christmas last year for about $17


Have you got a pic of that angel? I have one that sounds like that. Mine came from a NBA player tho' so I don't know how old it is. I have always wanted to turn it into a prop.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

All I have to say is that I am completely and utterly *DISCUSSED!!!* That Christmas stuff is out ALREADY! It was out long before October even.

I saw the icicle things somewhere about a month ago. They look really cool, but not $35 for 5 cool. That just feels way to expensive to me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I could use the candles for the Halloween themes.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Deadna said:


> Have you got a pic of that angel? I have one that sounds like that. Mine came from a NBA player tho' so I don't know how old it is. I have always wanted to turn it into a prop.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Scatterbrains said:


>


Thanks...I don't think mine looks quite like that but it may work if I drape fabric on it like you did.


----------



## Sad Face (Sep 25, 2010)

moshrider1000 said:


> All I have to say is that I am completely and utterly *DISCUSSED!!!* That Christmas stuff is out ALREADY! It was out long before October even.


I hear that. I was in Lowes today. Halloween items made up the end of one aisle while Christmas things made up 4 full aisles.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Sad Face said:


> I hear that. I was in Lowes today. Halloween items made up the end of one aisle while Christmas things made up 4 full aisles.


*They have PINK reindeer...PINK!?!?!?! WHY?!?!?!?!?


Who the heck comes up with the idea for PINK reindeer....and worse, Who actually buys PINK reindeer other than a Mary Kay dealer?*


----------



## Sad Face (Sep 25, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> *They have PINK reindeer...PINK!?!?!?! WHY?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Who the heck comes up with the idea for PINK reindeer....and worse, Who actually buys PINK reindeer other than a Mary Kay dealer?*


The one I went to had Christmas Caroling light up chickens and a flying angel pig.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Sad Face said:


> The one I went to had Christmas Caroling light up chickens and a flying angel pig.


Oddly enough, the idea of caroling chickens totally appeals to me. I'd like to see that (and hear it!)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


>


cool!!!
I saw those pink reindeers to along aside a pink flag.iI don't know what the pink flag had on it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My lowes is to the bare min on halloween.The stuff is sold out.
I forgot to look for flicker bulbs..I will next trip.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> *They have PINK reindeer...PINK!?!?!?! WHY?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Who the heck comes up with the idea for PINK reindeer....and worse, Who actually buys PINK reindeer other than a Mary Kay dealer?*


*I LOVE pink reindeer. Um... insert sarcasm everywhere!*


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My newspaper posted a contest for the best pink decorations or best decorated house..etc in honor of breast cancer awareness. I thought about going out there and repainting my whole cemetery in pink but all that work isn't worth the $100 prize


----------

